# LOWRANCE Elite-4 Chirp



## Kietze (10. Juni 2016)

Moin, ich habe seit geraumer Zeit dieses Echolot und werde damit nicht so richtig warm. 
Habe hier im Forum schon bissl gestöbert und bin trotzdem nicht viel weiter gekommen.
Kann mir jmd ggf mal ein paar sinnvolle Grundeinstellungen sagen und eventuell mal anhand von ein paar Bildern aufzeigen, was man dann auf dem Echolot sieht bzw deuten kann?
Ich befische vornehmlich binnen und Boddengewässer bis zu einer Tiefe von von 15 - 20m.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## TrollHH (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: LOWRANCE Elite-4 Chirp*

Da lob ich mir ja Google....
youtube lowrance elite erklärung
sind einige hilfreiche Clips bei.


----------



## Kietze (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: LOWRANCE Elite-4 Chirp*

Bevor ich in Foren frage, bemühe ich immer erstmal Google.
Aber ggf hast du ja einen deutschen Link, der einem auch mal tiefere Einstellungen verrät


----------



## TrollHH (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: LOWRANCE Elite-4 Chirp*

gibt es ich schau mal nach wo ich den hab


----------



## allegoric (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: LOWRANCE Elite-4 Chirp*

Naja im Bodden waren die Ergebnisse bei meinem Elite 4 auch nicht so berauschend. Bei der Fülle an Fisch, besonders im Mai, explodiert das Lot förmlich. Hinzu kommen die vielen Schwebstoffe im Wasser. Aber woanders geht das gut. Empfindlichkeit auf 80-85%, Flachwasser, Ping-Geschwindigkeit auf normal lassen. Außer man fährt wie wild durch die Gegend.


----------



## TrollHH (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: LOWRANCE Elite-4 Chirp*

Hier mal ein Link wo funktionen erklärt werden 
http://www.bissclips.tv/sonstige-tags/echolot


----------



## Kietze (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: LOWRANCE Elite-4 Chirp*

Danke für den Link, ich werde ihn mir mal anschauen


----------

